# Character Creator and Windows 7?



## dbm (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone tried Character Creator with Windows 7 yet?

Did it work?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## dinelendarkstar (Oct 24, 2009)

dbm said:


> Anyone tried Character Creator with Windows 7 yet?
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> ...




Yes and Yes.


----------



## ki11erDM (Oct 26, 2009)

works well on Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## CAFRedblade (Oct 27, 2009)

I just upgraded to Windows7 and both the Character Builder and Adventure Tools are working fine.
32-bit client.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 29, 2009)

dbm said:


> Anyone tried Character Creator with Windows 7 yet?
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> ...



Yes. Works fine.


----------



## sean.smith95 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah,very well ,so cool!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been using it with no problems on the Win 7 RC for some months now, and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Nov 5, 2009)

Works well with Win 7 Home 64 bit. The Monster Builder crashed the first time I started in on my machine, but this hasn't happen again.


----------

